# When to click information provided button?



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I have been contacted by CO from Brisbane team. I have been asked to provide the following docs: Police checks, MSc proofs and english evidence for my partner. I already got the documents for PCC and MSc proofs, for the english evidence i am willing to pay VAC2. In the documents sent by the CO it says that if i am willing to pay for VAC2 i need to send an email to gsm brisbane. I am about to send the email and have already uploaded PCC and Msc proofs into immi account.

The question is, once i send the email should i click information provided button or do i need to wait to get the payment information and make the payment before clicking the button? 


Thanks a lot, if anyone has gone through the same i would like to ask for their help!

Julian


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

julianjai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO from Brisbane team. I have been asked to provide the following docs: Police checks, MSc proofs and english evidence for my partner. I already got the documents for PCC and MSc proofs, for the english evidence i am willing to pay VAC2. In the documents sent by the CO it says that if i am willing to pay for VAC2 i need to send an email to gsm brisbane. I am about to send the email and have already uploaded PCC and Msc proofs into immi account.
> 
> ...


Send the email. Wait for the vac2 invoice to make the payment and then click the IP button


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

julianjai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO from Brisbane team. I have been asked to provide the following docs: Police checks, MSc proofs and english evidence for my partner. I already got the documents for PCC and MSc proofs, for the english evidence i am willing to pay VAC2. In the documents sent by the CO it says that if i am willing to pay for VAC2 i need to send an email to gsm brisbane. I am about to send the email and have already uploaded PCC and Msc proofs into immi account.
> 
> ...


press IP button after you have done VAC2 payment


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi 

CO contacted me on 30th Jan to upload few documents within 28 days. I have uploaded all the documents except for one which is my PCC. It is pending with the status "Under verification at SP office" for the past 10 days. 

Now I am worried, if I don't get my PCC in another 7 days, the 28 day period would get over.
So want to know if 

1) I can upload the PCC initiation receipt in the immi account and click the "Information provided" button and send an email to CO informing that my PCC is still under process ?

or

2) I upload the PCC initiation receipt in the immi account and do not click the "Information provided" button and directly mail CO informing that my PCC is still under process ?

Can anyone guide me here ?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

As far as i have read on this forum, Option 2 is the correct option. Lets wait for forum experts to comment on it.

Alternatively, you can visit SP office in person and request them to expedite your application. 



aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> CO contacted me on 30th Jan to upload few documents within 28 days. I have uploaded all the documents except for one which is my PCC. It is pending with the status "Under verification at SP office" for the past 10 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> As far as i have read on this forum, Option 2 is the correct option. Lets wait for forum experts to comment on it.
> 
> Alternatively, you can visit SP office in person and request them to expedite your application.


Thanks for the reply.
Yes, Planning to visit SP office next week.

I don't have any personal CO email id. CO has sent me a mail from an email Id which seems to be generic.
Will I get response to my mail ?

Also, what is the possibility that CO shall extend the document submission duration ?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

No one has CO's email id. Reply needs to be send on the same id from which you have received an email. 
Regarding the extension of duration, lets wait for other members to comment who faced this kind of situation. They can tell you better.



aruna_krishnan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes, Planning to visit SP office next week.
> 
> I don't have any personal CO email id. CO has sent me a mail from an email Id which seems to be generic.
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> CO contacted me on 30th Jan to upload few documents within 28 days. I have uploaded all the documents except for one which is my PCC. It is pending with the status "Under verification at SP office" for the past 10 days.
> 
> ...


option 2 is good, upload pcc when you recieve it.. press IP after that


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

*Clicked the Information Required Button*

Hi 

I got my PCC yesterday and uploaded it immediately and clicked the "Information Required" button.
Now the status of my application is "Assessment in progress"
By when can I expect CO to grant my visa ?








aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> CO contacted me on 30th Jan to upload few documents within 28 days. I have uploaded all the documents except for one which is my PCC. It is pending with the status "Under verification at SP office" for the past 10 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my PCC yesterday and uploaded it immediately and clicked the "Information Required" button.
> Now the status of my application is "Assessment in progress"
> By when can I expect CO to grant my visa ?


can you post your timeline ??


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Sultan, I couldn't get you? What timeline do you want? Do you want the dates when I crossed each milestone for this PR visa ?


----------



## aruna_krishnan (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> aruna_krishnan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Yes.

Timeline:

Invitation : 5th January
Uploaded the required documents. PCC and medicals were pending. 
CO contacted: 30th January
Uploaded all the
asked documents : 20th February 

Now the status shown is assessment in progress.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

aruna_krishnan said:


> Yes.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Aruna,

Did you get your visa granted? If yes, How many day after you pressed IP button, the visa was granted? Can you please update us?


----------

